# Echo PB1000 blower



## altrestle (Aug 1, 2008)

I have an Echo blower that is not running. I recently replaced the spark plug, fuel filter, air filter, rebuilt the carbuerater. I did get it to crank once after this and it ran until I let off the trigger. Then it would not crank again. I have adjusted the screws on the carb which was probably a mistake. Is there a set amount of turns these should be on from the stops so I can get it back the way it was? Help


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

While changing all the other stuff you should have replaced the fuel lines also.
I would suggest running both screws to seat then set both at 1-1/2 turns, this should get you started, then at WOT adjust the High so the engine runs its best then back it off until it starts to sound a little like a 4-cycle(if you leave it to lean you will burn it up)now set the Low so you get the fastest/smoothest idle possible then adjust the throttle idle screw to get the desired idle speed. Have a good one. Geo


----------

